# قسمة الصوم الكبير بصوت نيافة الأنبا رافائيل



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2011)

*قسمة الصوم الكبير بصوت نيافة الأنبا رافائيل

*[YOUTUBE]rD3T8KrsgwQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*
منقول*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا الرب يباركك



*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

الصوم هو نمو روحى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا الرب يباركك
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
وميرسى على صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد ابانوب 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصوم هو نمو روحى


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------

